# Greddy E-manage or comparable??



## PHphishPH (Jan 15, 2003)

My tubo gets installed within the next couple weeks and I need to get something to manage everything. I was looking at the Greddy E-manage, but I searched and most people say you can't hook it up. There were a couple posts that said there were wiring diagrams somewhere and you could hook it up though. Has anyone actually installed an E-manage and gotten it to work properly? If you have, can you give me some info on it. 
Also, what else can I put in instead of the E-manage for around the same price? 
BTW, I've got a 2.0L OBDII


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*

as far as i know, no one has sucessfully or even tried to put an emanage in a VW from what i've been told it won't work, but that was also said about the avc-r and s-afc so i'm sure it could be done, split second makes something called a psc1, i have no expeirence with it, but it seems to be the same type of thing as the emanage


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*

Solved!
http://www.perfectpower.com/products/smt6.asp


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (LoGIc)*

i've heard that perfect power stuff is a royal PITA to tune?


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_i've heard that perfect power stuff is a royal PITA to tune?

Very easy...Real time. They even have an option to swap your MAF sensor to MAP
http://www.idaautomotive.com/c...n.htm


----------



## PHphishPH (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_
Very easy...Real time. They even have an option to swap your MAF sensor to MAP
http://www.idaautomotive.com/c...n.htm

For everything including the computer link and harness, the SMT6 is $377 at a shop here locally. Does that sound about right?
I went and looked at split second psc1 on their website, and although I'm not totally sure which to get they seem to be around $300. So I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the SMT6 although I'd like to hear more about the tuning of it. 
If you've got either, can you tell me a little bit about them? Thanks....


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*

Custom chip tune....
Save on the piggyback hardware.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*

I use the SS unit quite a bit and love the simplicity.It tunes like a standalone and the PSC1-001e has the function to be able to go between open/closed loop in the programing.
The smart tuner has some really cool function as well.Eithe ris a great choice.
I have been helping in the development of a custom chip that works awsome with large(42#) injectors.They should work equally as well with the smart tuner and other piggyback systems.


----------



## monster007 (Feb 27, 2003)

Ok got the emanage into a 2L ABA and it run (and takes a program too) will be hiting the dyno in the new year. The SMT is not a bad unit but the Greddy unit is way more advanced unit.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PHphishPH* »_
For everything including the computer link and harness, the SMT6 is $377 at a shop here locally. Does that sound about right?

Thats an excellent price! IDA Automotive quotes $495 for the unit on there website. Mine was $350, $550 installed and tuned.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: (monster007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *monster007* »_The SMT is not a bad unit but the Greddy unit is way more advanced unit. 

Unfortunatly, the eManage doesn't agree with MK4 sensors (I don't know about MK3) or else that would have been my first choice.


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Custom chip tune....
Save on the piggyback hardware.

Jeffrey Atwood

I probably would of, If the MK4 chips were pnp like MK3. I fried two ECU's ($250 each from local JY) trying to burn ATP software. From then, I told myself, I'm not opening my ECU again, either piggyback or Stand Alone.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_
Unfortunatly, the eManage doesn't agree with MK4 sensors (I don't know about MK3) or else that would have been my first choice.

Wow and you know this? i know of 2 mk4's w/ emanage running fine. what kind of car do you have logic?....PM me if u got ?'s


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: (RaraK69)*

This is very interested, are these MK4 VR6T's? I personally called Greddy and they said that the eManage wouldn't work VW Bosch sensors. Hmm, I gotta call them again.


----------



## NEAL31 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (LoGIc)*

if this thing works than why wouldnt an afc-2 work??
dont thay both just change the voltage that is going to the sencors to the ecu???


_Modified by NEAL31 at 8:54 PM 1-1-2004_


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (NEAL31)*

mk 4 1.8t's....greddy will say it doesnt but it does work on a 1.8...so i would imagine a vr wouldnt be much different
i remember a site where it worked on a svt contour..he had to do some sort of conversion box for coilpacks though


----------



## PHphishPH (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (RaraK69)*

Has anyone bought the psc1? How much did you pay? I just want to make sure I keep all my options open.


----------



## Boostedcorrados (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PHphishPH* »_
For everything including the computer link and harness, the SMT6 is $377 at a shop here locally. Does that sound about right?


What shop? i would give this a try on my car cause my MAF keeps blowing apart


----------



## monster007 (Feb 27, 2003)

The emanage is in a MK4 it's an 8V.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (monster007)*

I would like to hear some more info on these options if you could. And are people getting the SAFC to work on the VR6 ???
Thanks


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PHphishPH)*

I sold a bunch of the PSC1s a while ago for $225.There are a bunch of them working well and a few that aren't.The results seem to be based on the tuner.


----------



## PHphishPH (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
What shop? i would give this a try on my car cause my MAF keeps blowing apart









The Carburetor Shop
303 781 1118
I'm going to look at it tomorrow and make sure he didn't quote something wrong.


----------



## PHphishPH (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

How do you tune the psc1? Is it through a laptop like the smt or is there something special that you need?


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: (RaraK69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaraK69* »_Wow and you know this? i know of 2 mk4's w/ emanage running fine. what kind of car do you have logic?....PM me if u got ?'s

Email from Greddy:
_The e-Manage is for the most part a "universal" fuel management device and should work on most Japanese import vehicles. However, it is not compatible with the Bosch type airflow meters used on most European cars. I recommend a chip or ECU reprogram for your vehicle. I would recommend you contact one of our authorized GReddy dealers who specialize in your type of car for some options: 
Evolution Sports, Everett, WA 425-710-9200
Autothority, Fairfax, VA 703-303-6000 _


----------



## PHphishPH (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (Boostedcorrados)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostedcorrados* »_
What shop? i would give this a try on my car cause my MAF keeps blowing apart









I got the smt6 today at the Carb shop. Jay is a really nice guy. He gave me the smt6d (which I guess is a dealer copy) for the same price as the regular one. He said its got a few more options than the regular smt6. It was $404 with tax and, as promised, it came with the harness, the computer link, and the software. I can't wait to get it in.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Greddy E-manage or comparable?? (PHphishPH)*

the psc is tuned from a laptop and there are lots of people on here to help you with any problems u have. mine is running good with g60 injectors. i hope to get bigger injectors and a chip soon to squeeze some more power out of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff soo far though, remember to get the psc1001e, the e is important especially with an obd2.


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (LoGIc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LoGIc* »_
Email from Greddy:
_The e-Manage is for the most part a "universal" fuel management device and should work on most Japanese import vehicles. However, it is not compatible with the Bosch type airflow meters used on most European cars. I recommend a chip or ECU reprogram for your vehicle. I would recommend you contact one of our authorized GReddy dealers who specialize in your type of car for some options: 
Evolution Sports, Everett, WA 425-710-9200
Autothority, Fairfax, VA 703-303-6000 _ 


i understand that....i got that email once too. it will work though, it just doesnt hook right up like you would like. i see u have a vr6t...dont know about vr's being hooked up but 20vt's being hooked up and working, dont think much of a difference in sensors since they are all motronic bosch. buy it and make it work


----------



## LoGIc (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: (RaraK69)*

The VR6T's don't use MAP sensors, so I think thats where the problem lies. SMT6 works great though.


----------

